# Critique Cierny please!



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

Hi! Cierny is 4 1/2 months old right now and I got a pretty good self stack last week. I know you can't tell a TON from a puppy, but I figured I'd post anyway.

Pedigree:
Cierny vom Eisenherz - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Ummmm how about perfect?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm no pro, but the first thing I notice is her lovely dark mask and nice deep chest for a puppy. She looks a *tad* over-long, but that might be an optical illusion due to the stripe down her back. Nice substantial bone in the forelegs.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I'm no conformation expert, but to my eye, she's lovely.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

LOL, Josie. 

Yah, Haley, just wait, she'll be perfect just like her Mama.


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

lol. thanks everyone. and kelli, I'm PRAYING that she turns out like mom. xD


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

She's beautiful and she looks so fluffy.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice proportions. Feminine head. Cool coloring.
Good bone, nice sturdy build.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Nice proportions, perhaps a tad long. Good chest for her age, nice bone. Good feet. Do not care for her muzzle, the underjaw is weak, creating a snipey nose. Her skull is of nice size, it is just a weak muzzle.

Lovely short hocks, rear proportions look good now, though I wonder if she'll lose angles as she grows.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

A Capri baby! I love Capri! I am sure your dog will turn out lovely!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

What a beautiful girl! 

Nice coloring and a very pretty face. :wub:


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

Thanks all again. And yes, a Capri baby. I love me some Capri! xD


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

Here are a couple new pics just to show her side a bit more....


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Awesome racing stripe. Great looking pup.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't do critiques. Just wanted to say that I really like how she is built. 

Also wanted to say that your new avatar is scarey!!!!!!! She looks like a Jackal or something.


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

heheh. Thanks! I cracked up when I was going through the pictures on my camera and saw that. xD


----------

